# NEXT BUILD UP



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok heres my project that ill be working on throughout this year...havnt got an exact plan for it yet, but working on it now
here what ive done today


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

lookin mighty fine lol


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: the fenders for it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Second


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

niether


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

first


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

they both nice but 1st so better wit the fender


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 24 2007, 09:41 AM~7760354
> *heres a few designs i did for my bottom bar, i dont know which one to use, what you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...



Go with this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ooops i missed up 2nd


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

heres the first idea of the bottom tube i had in mind :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

2.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool gud luck :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok heres another design, im fair stoked with it










good or bad? :dunno:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

looks like u have lots ideas they all look good. the hard part is going with 1 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks mate....yeah im likin the last one the most right now


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

the last one looks tops but if u changed the bit at the crank case i think it needs 2 flare out abit its 2 thin right there just my thought


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 28 2007, 10:08 PM~7794842
> *ok heres another design, im fair stoked with it
> 
> 
> ...


How about flipping it vertical and changing that long spike a little bit...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

whoah u got urself a winner mitchell!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Apr 30 2007, 03:35 AM~7796548
> *How about flipping it vertical and changing that long spike a little bit...
> 
> 
> ...


i like that, thanks  pretty sure ill go with this design


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

how is your progress. any pixs :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

bit more welding and grinding on the tank today actually...not a lot of progress yet, slow build...no pics either sorry


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok here we go, got behind my seatpole capped today, so progress is coming along good so far...heres some pics


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

shit yr mitch ur definatly getting it down on a stick welder


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already mitchel get down!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

its slowly getting there


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

looks like me and u have a little competition goin on haha may the best man win :biggrin: progress looks good


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

any skirts going on this 1 mate


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

not sure at the moment dude...its hard coming up with original ideas with skirts


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

a 3d skirt like 2 layers would look sic. dont c that much


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah ill see what happens, im outve ideas on skirts at the moment lol 

500th</span>


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

australia has alot of lowriders damn... im noticing alot more lil members from aussie


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 12 2007, 07:46 PM~7891276
> *australia has alot of lowriders damn... im noticing alot more lil members from aussie
> *


no lowriders round me i roll alone


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@May 6 2007, 01:41 AM~7842697
> *shit yr mitch ur definatly getting it down on a stick welder
> *


he actually usin a stick welder wat kind we got a lincoln but it way to strong i have to tap weld alot


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im not sure, its just a cheap one..yeah i only tack with it..and not very good at that haha


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 12 2007, 07:06 PM~7891357
> *im not sure, its just a cheap one..yeah i only tack with it..and not very good at that haha
> *


I think it looks like you're doing a pretty good job, keep it up.


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

what size electrode and amps u running. sum clean welds


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five+May 13 2007, 01:10 PM~7891379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm i think its 80 and 2.5 if that makes sense, im not to sure


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

umm i think its 80 and 2.5 if that makes sense, im not to sure
[/quote]


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

bit of an update, first time fibreglassing and ended up with this...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks ok


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Go all out mitch....


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im trying :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:dunno: :0


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dahm looks tight


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

cheers


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the frame so far


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

more of an update.
























still have to clean them up, then cut out some capping for them


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shits its getin there keep that shit up Mitch


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat use to cut em


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i used a jigsaw


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

TTT.
skirts will be done sometime this week


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good mitch


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

how thick is the metal thow.............can i see the jig saw


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im not sure on the thickness..ill try to find out.
as for the jigsaw, ill get a picture of it this afternoon when i get home from school


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

good luck :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 29 2007, 02:42 PM~8419964
> *im not sure on the thickness..ill try to find out.
> as for the jigsaw, ill get a picture of it this afternoon when i get home from school
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

jig saw has a clean cut i use a plazma cuter but the sheet i use is hell thick good work :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 30 2007, 04:44 PM~8423404
> *cool :biggrin:
> *


didnt get around to getting the pic today.
should have it and some more tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 30 2007, 04:44 PM~8423404
> *cool :biggrin:
> *


sorry for the wait.
pics are with a camera phone, so not the best quality.
the jigsaw is a ryobi command force.  
















also got started on the skirts, outside pieces have been welded..pics in a few days, frames at school still


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i have 2 jigsaw from harborfreight i broke 1 n the other was stolen wit a tool box ..............im gonnna buy a new 1 soon


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 1 2007, 07:38 PM~8450583
> *sorry for the wait.
> pics are with a camera phone, so not the best quality.
> the jigsaw is a ryobi command force.
> ...


thanks :biggrin:  ...................frame looking good


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUKEN LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks eric


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805+Aug 3 2007, 03:52 AM~8455784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

IM LOVIN THOSE SKIRT GIVE THEM TO ME LOL


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 2 2007, 09:42 PM~8461113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

did u really cut thos with a jig saw do u use those special table 4 jigsaws


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC+Aug 5 2007, 10:35 AM~8472248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah dude cut em with a jigsaw, nah nothing special, just the table outside


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

me to but my jigsaw kepted bentin my sheet metal i had top hit it wit a hammer 2 flatin it


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

any new progress


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

not yet, tomorrow hopefully should have the inside of my skirts welded..
then comes the fun part of bending/welding the capping haha


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 8 2007, 03:14 AM~8501321
> *not yet, tomorrow hopefully should have the inside of my skirts welded..
> then comes the fun part of bending/welding the capping haha
> *


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 2 2007, 09:42 PM~8461113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ant ideas on the paint yet cant wait 2 c it finish


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

for now im thinking a dark purple, but it could change as soon as i get all different colors infront of me


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice skirts, the weld looks clean!!!


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 8 2007, 05:22 PM~8505998
> *for now im thinking a dark purple, but it could change as soon as i get all different colors infront of me
> *


yup im still on sum body work n air on mine


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

making 3d skirts is harder then it sounds


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

TTT
in for a long weekend of filing


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 10 2007, 05:26 PM~8524401
> *TTT
> in for a long weekend of filing
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

TTT.
no updates as of yet.
got more matting.
will get stuck into it over the next couple of weeks 
thanks for all the replys


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

nice


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

what color are u goin to paint it?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

not too sure just yet, but im thinking about a purple of some sort


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

THAS WUS UP GOOD LUCK ON THA BUILD.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

do ur forks like the design on ur skirts just open it as a fork instead of skirts


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

what does everyone think of the forks?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 1 2007, 06:55 PM~9350879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Do you have a pic of the whole frame with all the mods?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 1 2007, 07:55 PM~9350879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mitch


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

not yet..the bottom tube is still being worked on....maybe in a week or two ill pis of it ready for filler


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I recomend hiting up bones for that cut out on them forks.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Apr 29 2007, 12:20 AM~7794914
> *looks like u have lots ideas they all look good. the hard part is going with 1 :biggrin:
> *



make it interchangeble...bolt on so u can have more then one


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 07:11 PM~9350950
> *I recomend hiting up bones for that cut out on them forks.
> *


Or WICKED METAL WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Dec 1 2007, 11:02 PM~9352057
> *Or WICKED METAL WORKS :biggrin:
> *


or 1 of his 1000 affiliates.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 12:07 PM~9350936
> *bad ass mitch
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 11:03 PM~9352073
> *or 1 of his 1000 affiliates.
> *


damn why so much hate :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that looks good homie can not wait till it is done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 2 2007, 08:00 PM~9357151
> *damn why so much hate  :biggrin:
> *


waiting for you to see that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 12:00 PM~9357151
> *that looks good homie can not wait till it is done *


thanks bro..might take a while, but should be worth the wait


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 2 2007, 08:02 PM~9357182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 2 2007, 07:00 PM~9357151
> *damn why so much hate  :biggrin:
> *


I ain't hatin :biggrin: I'm chillin


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

mitch, you get that drawing i sent you son


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Dec 2 2007, 08:17 PM~9357334
> *I ain't hatin  :biggrin: I'm chillin
> *


not you fool


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:21 PM~9357379
> *not you fool
> *


I know just sayin I'm in a good mood


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 2 2007, 05:11 AM~9350950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations guys


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ttt....


:biggrin:


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT I AM WORKING ON.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

3d skirts almost done..just needs capping 
sorry for the shitty pics


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 18 2007, 08:13 PM~9480006
> *3d skirts almost done..just needs capping
> sorry for the shitty pics
> 
> ...



is the chain path going to be clear


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i hope so..if i have problems with it i can cut a grove outve it


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

are you doing the fenders the same as the skirts


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

similar patterns are used throughout the whole bike..so pretty much yeah


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 19 2007, 03:08 AM~9482444
> *similar patterns are used throughout the whole bike..so pretty much yeah
> *


mondo spot welds...

concept is reall cool!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 19 2007, 06:17 PM~9482471
> *mondo spot welds...
> 
> concept is reall cool!
> *


thanks alot.
whats mondo? lol.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 06:24 PM~9482495
> *
> *


  






TTT


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

finally got around to buying a new camera so heres some new pics..edges are blurred on one of them cause i moved it through the flash haha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool mitch its coming along nice


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2007, 06:14 PM~9543623
> *cool mitch its coming along nice
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> *2nd bike done trike is next!*


Pics :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How come you didnt weld the tank? Why did you go with the fiberglass?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thought of trying a new method...i didnt know how to go about making a tank like that with metal


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

may aswell get 1000 posts in my own topic



ttt and thanks for replies :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

what corlor


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

for now im thinking of going with purple.

wish i had some updates on this for you guys


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

so...the skirts are half capped..will finish them monday...photos will be up when i go back to school after lunch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 6 2008, 07:35 PM~9880482
> *so...the skirts are half capped..will finish them monday...photos will be up when i go back to school after lunch
> *


awsome


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

here we go.
only an hours work there..had to cut, bend and weld.
















this is going to be fixed (the holes), not happy with that








what yous think?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

looks good!!

and bulletproof!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 7 2008, 02:29 PM~9882586
> *looks good!!
> 
> and bulletproof!!!
> *


thanks alot mate


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

no one else likes my bike huh?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 6 2008, 08:28 PM~9882572
> *here we go.
> only an hours work there..had to cut, bend and weld.
> 
> ...


looks good.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Looks great , your doing it right too. Try reducing the feed on your weleder a little bit. Or Increase the heat and move faster. It will give you less of a bead with more PENETRATION (very nice!!) which is much easier to grind smooth. Just trying to help.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah increase the heat a little and start with tack welds. Dont put too much heat because it will warp and or make holes in your metal. Good Job and good luck grinding it.


Always wear eye protection when grinding.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 9 2008, 12:53 AM~9893902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the input guys, much appreciated, will be sure to try it when i get back to school next week. 

and always safety first


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

3D side skirts are bad but fuckin shity to weld them!

but nice work bro!

cant wait to see more progress


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2008, 09:29 PM~9882586
> *looks good!!
> 
> and bulletproof!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 6 2008, 10:28 PM~9882572
> *here we go.
> only an hours work there..had to cut, bend and weld.
> 
> ...


ohhhh snapppp/ mitch looks good mang.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ttt for a slow build 
hoping to work on it in a week.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

awsome job mitch, keep it up, its lookin reall fine


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

We want more pics of progress! Make it happen!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i havnt been able to work on it for the last couple of weeks, hopefully will get more done soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanna se progresso


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 09:38 PM~10164019
> *I wanna se progresso
> *










:dunno:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10167969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 15 2008, 03:30 PM~10176122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

enough whoring in my thread.


finished capping skirts today, will get photos up when i get it home.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 20 2008, 01:53 AM~10212451
> *enough whoring in my thread.
> finished capping skirts today, will get photos up when i get it home.
> *


lies


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

good to see you still battling. get your sanding hand ready


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 04:56 PM~10212470
> *lies
> *


true, the frames still at school collecting surface rust


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ttt....steering wheel and forks designed! rest are being sketched up soon.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 12 2008, 10:29 PM~10640930
> *ttt....steering wheel and forks designed! rest are being sketched up soon.
> 
> 
> ...


holla at me when you are ready for the to be cut


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 13 2008, 07:29 AM~10640930
> *ttt....steering wheel and forks designed! rest are being sketched up soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice designs bro when you want those professionally cut let me know cuz you know I'm here for la Raza


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 12 2008, 11:29 PM~10640930
> *ttt....steering wheel and forks designed! rest are being sketched up soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh shit mitch those are hot.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks mate, just waitin for a job to get some things sorted then hopefully get back into this


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 22 2008, 01:03 AM~11145719
> *thanks mate, just waitin for a job to get some things sorted then hopefully get back into this
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

havnt touched or saw this frame in around 6 weeks..going to pick it up from school tomorrow some point...dunno how im gunna be able to finish the frame without a welder lol.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

pulled this frame out've the shed today for the first time since i left school..bit of rust behind the seat pole..other then that still solid..i ripped the fibreglass tank off it just then and going to remake it with metal, hopefully i can find a mig or im gunna have to try my luck with the stick lol...might throw some pics up later this arvo, not much to show.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok heres some pics, i cut these pieces out with a cutting disk instead of the jigsaw so i wasnt in the heat all day lol..they come out alright i think, just need to be grinded to shape a bit.
fibreglass off









new pieces









and our lovely summer days lol..think thats like 103-104 degree farenheit?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Forgot about this one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10640967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Like selling dope


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:19 PM~12911043
> *Forgot about this one.
> *


its sad that it isnt at least ready for filler by now haha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL is a helluva drug


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

getting the itch back, think ill finish the metal work on this frame in the next week or two. might go get the forks cut soon too


----------

